# Play 'Em if You Got 'Em.



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Just a nice night for it. 


[YOUTUBE]1uby6jFCDjE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Hmmm... well, it would seem I'm the only one that's got 'em at the moment. Better make the next one a good one, then. 


[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=chNamvS4HoU[/ame]


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZLlLtSG7xe4[/ame]


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bJ9r8LMU9bQ[/ame]


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=diT3FvDHMyo[/ame]


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Nice ones!


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2015)

One of my favorite artists.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iLDvl9qee9E[/ame]


----------



## Marshloft (Mar 24, 2008)

Not at all one of my favorites, but they sure seemed to be prophetic.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=33&v=izQB2-Kmiic


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2015)

Awesome!


[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LFxOaDeJmXk[/ame]



How awesome was that ?


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2015)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LTeJwLVWUr8[/ame]


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

An old favorite of which I never tire.


[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z9yKRciymb0[/ame]


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2015)

And then there is this.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZbjyuDYtAtk[/ame]


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

LOL, that's an old thing. Like me!! 

Here's a slightly more recent one I like to screech along with:


[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BwK_r3IhDbc[/ame]


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2015)

This is how I feel . 

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E0LAs7X5ybE&list=RDE0LAs7X5ybE#t=13[/ame]


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Awww, well, sometimes it does, and sometimes it doesn't. Anything that involves another human being is going to get complicated. The default is that it doesn't work out. Deeply gratifying when it does.


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2015)

Raeven said:


> Awww, well, sometimes it does, and sometimes it doesn't. Anything that involves another human being is going to get complicated. The default is that it doesn't work out. Deeply gratifying when it does.



Yeah I guess? 

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mQ_k_VG6Syc&list=RDE0LAs7X5ybE&index=4[/ame]


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm listening to this one at the moment. Not an uplifting one.


[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ebu9tkSrJ9g[/ame]


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2015)

Here is one to go with tonight's theme. 

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XcATvu5f9vE&index=5&list=RDE0LAs7X5ybE[/ame]


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2015)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iFNbTdLfBwQ[/ame]


----------



## J.T.M. (Mar 2, 2008)

One of my fav. songs done right by these young whipper snappers 
[YOUTUBE]tl5yPcSnM-E[/YOUTUBE]
"Ain't No Sunshine"

Ain't no sunshine when she's gone
It's not warm when she's away.
Ain't no sunshine when she's gone
And she's always gone too long
Anytime she goes away.

Wonder this time where she's gone
Wonder if she's gone to stay
Ain't no sunshine when she's gone
And this house just ain't no home
Anytime she goes away.

And I know, I know, I know, I know,
I know, I know, I know, I know, I know,
I know, I know, I know, I know, I know,
I know, I know, I know, I know, I know,
I know, I know, I know, I know, I know,
I know, I know, 
Hey, I oughtta leave young thing alone
But ain't no sunshine when she's gone

Ain't no sunshine when she's gone
Only darkness every day.
Ain't no sunshine when she's gone
And this house just ain't no home
Anytime she goes away.
Anytime she goes away.
Anytime she goes away.
Anytime she goes away


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2015)

J.T.M. said:


> One of my fav. songs done right by these young whipper snappers
> [YOUTUBE]tl5yPcSnM-E[/YOUTUBE]
> "Ain't No Sunshine"
> 
> ...



I was leary at first. They did a very good job on that song. That song is one of my many favorites.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

One of my favorite CSN&Y:


[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FlCp3Q5Kzrs[/ame]


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Mellow mood tonight for me

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KLVq0IAzh1A[/ame]


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm with you. Mellow night. 

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BCR2hBy2t6I[/ame]


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2015)

One of my favorite Stephen Stills songs.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=opBe5z0qwRE[/ame]


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

This was me mowing today. I'm thankful for what mechanical skills I have.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6HHtsyXTYB8[/ame]


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

I mowed today, too. Mine was more like this:


[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e1pg5RoIaDw[/ame]


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]vpDO_JPuWkY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Raeven I hope you got finished. I didn't.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Just got in from hangin' out at the fire pit. Burnt a couple of dogs (no, not my babies), howled at the moon, killed a few beers. Amazing how that can recharge my battery. Woohoo!

[YOUTUBE]RB1ghdfmnds[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

tambo said:


> Raeven I hope you got finished. I didn't.


LOL, I did... but like my song says... felt like it took F-O-R-E-V-E-R!!! I hope you finish yours tomorrow. This time of year, I'm on a constant lookout for wasps' nests. It would be hard to say how much I hate those vile things.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Mowing! Ugh!! I _wish_ I was caught up. Haven't been able to put in but half a day of work around here for two weeks. Doc says he's tryin' to get me a referral for an MRI. Wish it would hurry up! Did something to my right side, from my butt down to my ankle. Feels like sciatica, 'cept, times 10! Dam! 

He said I might have something going on with a disk that's pinching a nerve. That's what sciatica is, but this is downright debilitating! All's I know is, IT SUCKS!! Big Time! God! I HATE gettin' old!

Reckon I just gotta _*rock*_ it out.

[YOUTUBE]Zjjmuz_wEzU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]hxGuFGJ09qE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Turn it _up_, you hosers! ROFL:rotfl::nanner::rock::kissy:
[YOUTUBE]bNCT6pA5I9A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Karl, are you icing it? Honestly, that usually helps any kind of pinched nerve stuff faster than anything. I do hope you get the MRI soon and relief is in sight for you.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]Vppbdf-qtGU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]0vo23H9J8o8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]PdpAop7gp0w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]3R7l7nDuj1o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]u_VsvZmIWxY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]OZuW6BH_Vak[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]s4nWy8pmIM4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Rae, no, ice won't do it. Just doesn't help. Got drugs though. For all the good they're doin'. As expected, they only work for half the time between swallows. Nobody here really gives a hoot whether the grass is long or not. Frankly, I'd love to fence it in, and let something eat it all. 

Ah well. This too shall pass. Don't mind me. Rock on, class.

[YOUTUBE]ef65cLi1gpY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]B0jMPI_pUec[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Raeven said:


> LOL, I did... but like my song says... felt like it took F-O-R-E-V-E-R!!! I hope you finish yours tomorrow. This time of year, I'm on a constant lookout for wasps' nests. It would be hard to say how much I hate those vile things.


I would've been done but I ran over a dead stump that wedged its self in between the blade and the deck. The only way I could get it out was to take the blade off which lead to taking the other blades off because I've needed to change them for awhile now. Thank goodness my spare set was already sharp.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2015)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x_1H2njznEU[/ame]


----------



## reneedarley (Jun 11, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=quZj_XiAshE"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=quZj_XiAshE[/ame]


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2015)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gCXQycyN_Vs[/ame]


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2015)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sco_eBvXGTQ[/ame]


----------



## J.T.M. (Mar 2, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]9FPttLYUHz4[/YOUTUBE]

Hey baby let your hair hang down
Hey baby let your hair hang down
Falling like soft rain all around
Hey honey put your lips on mine
Hey honey put your lips on mine
Smooth like silk and sweet like wine
Never had another kiss taste like that
You're the best lover that I ever had
You're the best lover that I ever had
You're the best lover that I ever had

Hey baby whisper in my ear
Hey baby whisper in my ear
Way up close so I can hear
Hey baby when you call my name
Hey baby when you call my name
The heavens shake and the angels sing
And I know it's a sin but I want you bad
You're the best lover that I ever had
You're the best lover that I ever had
You're the best lover that I ever had

Hey baby won't you let me in
Hey baby won't you let me in
It's cold out here and I'm shiverin'
Hey baby turn your light down low
Hey baby turn your light down low
Your mama and them and your man won't know
Well it breaks my heart when you treat me bad
But you're the best lover that I ever had

You're the best lover that I ever had
You're the best lover that I ever had
You're the best lover that I ever had
You're the best lover that I ever had
You're the best lover that I ever had
You're the best lover that I ever had


:thumb:


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]U_qHU_6Ofc0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]qFhM1XZsh6o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]UTFM9MmD_Mk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]bNCT6pA5I9A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]952h-AJ3Bcg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2015)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AGPx-ekqZEo[/ame]


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2015)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gAv5ZuuSxSI[/ame]


----------



## RideBarefoot (Jun 29, 2008)

sustainabilly said:


> Did something to my right side, from my butt down to my ankle. Feels like sciatica, 'cept, times 10! Dam!
> 
> He said I might have something going on with a disk that's pinching a nerve. That's what sciatica is, but this is downright debilitating! All's I know is, IT SUCKS!! Big Time! God! I HATE gettin' old!
> 
> ...


----------



## RideBarefoot (Jun 29, 2008)

Always a fave

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dp4339EbVn8[/ame]


----------



## RideBarefoot (Jun 29, 2008)

How I'm feeling lately 

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jrevT481WRg[/ame]


----------



## RideBarefoot (Jun 29, 2008)

Fitting because I can't sleep

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CD-E-LDc384[/ame]


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

This describes me a little. I'm not a party'er, I may socially drink very now and then. Not a hot little number either.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2AZLUohDCGo[/ame]


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

tambo, you sell yourself short. You're cute as anything. I do like the song, though.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Raeven said:


> tambo, you sell yourself short. You're cute as anything. I do like the song, though.


I'm not but when I hear it I think of 20ish 98 lb skinny as a rail girl. That I'm not. Lol


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

RideBarefoot said:


> Bet it's your piriformis pinching the nerve. That muscle runs across your butt, and the nerve runs between the muscle and bone. It spasms, and bingo, pain like you wouldn't believe.
> 
> Mine did that just two days ago; I could already give a sailor a run for his money but I think I'm expanding my vocabulary...


Does that make your leg go numb? Mine is... well, tingly, not completely numb, from the knee down. I'll find out on August 4th. That's when I see the specialist. Go back to the regular Doc on Thursday to see what he can do till then. Until then, this is how my right leg feels.

[YOUTUBE]-e1Rn1cItvc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## RideBarefoot (Jun 29, 2008)

I wish my leg was just numb! Screaming fire from my hiney to my foot, not much fun. I think if I had to pick a song for my present state, I'd have to bust out the ICP, and that wouldn't fly with the censors


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear that, Twila. Hope it calms down for you. It's hard to concentrate when you have to deal with that kind of pain. 

It's just my lower leg that goes numb; when it's not hurting too. From above the knee up, through my rear and hip, is where the pain is concentrated. 

But, I bet we both pretty much do the same thing about it... Just keep on keepin' on, hey? What else can you do? I hope you feel better soon. {{ }}


----------



## RideBarefoot (Jun 29, 2008)

Thanks, Karl, hope the doc can get yours sorted out as well. Sending healing vibes~

I'm supposed to be on a carriage for about 4 hours tomorrow- will be sink or swim!


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Joe Cocker, with lyrics translated "for the clear headed" 

http://youtu.be/T4_MsrsKzMM


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

ROFLLLLL!!!! vicker, that was hilarious, and well worth the 4 minutes it took to play -- thank you so much!!!

I was never a big Cocker fan. 

Nice to see you, by the way.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

I really love this one these days. The harmonies, the fiddle and the mandolin give me goosebumps.


[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W4GyKTRduhs[/ame]


----------



## Malamute (Sep 15, 2011)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pSkg5XHuUiU[/ame]


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]nn0RSAc9MF8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

LOL, leave it to you, Mal. 

And great to see you, too!


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ALnh3w32VE[/ame]


----------



## Malamute (Sep 15, 2011)

Been hearing this on the radio recently.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UaZ5zQvtXok[/ame]


----------



## Malamute (Sep 15, 2011)

Raeven said:


> LOL, leave it to you, Mal.


 So, is that a way of saying I have ecclectic and unusual taste in music?

I thought about saying "And now for something completely different,..." but I may have used that a few times in the past.






Raeven said:


> And great to see you, too!


 Thanks! Its fun to visit here, but this site gives my old worn out computer fits. It takes several minutes to load a page much of the time, or simply locks up and I have to TRY to close out the tab(which sometimes doesnt happen).


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Malamute said:


> So, is that a way of saying I have ecclectic and unusual taste in music?
> 
> I thought about saying "And now for something completely different,..." but I may have used that a few times in the past.


Yeah, that's pretty much what I meant.  I always appreciate your perspectives on things.



Malamute said:


> Thanks! Its fun to visit here, but this site gives my old worn out computer fits. It takes several minutes to load a page much of the time, or simply locks up and I have to TRY to close out the tab(which sometimes doesnt happen).


I've heard this place is hard on older computers and I do understand the resistance to upgrading. It's nice to see you around the board when you make it happen, all the same.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

"*I'm So Lonesome I Could Cry*" is a song written and recorded by American country music singer-songwriter Hank Williams in 1949. Williams wrote the song originally intending that the words be spoken, rather than sung,[2] as he had done on several of his Luke the Drifter recordings. The song about loneliness was largely inspired by his troubled relationship with wife Audrey Sheppard. With evocative lyrics, such as the opening lines "Hear that lonesome whip-poor-will/He sounds too blue to fly," the song has been covered by a wide range of musicians. During his _Aloha from Hawaii_ TV-special, singer Elvis Presley introduced it by saying, "I'd like to sing a song that's...probably the saddest song I've ever heard."
Not Elvis.....and Not B.J. Thomas, but well done.......

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qu9utlHBx74#t=15[/ame]


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=11&v=s3EMsth6jO4[/ame]


----------



## Malamute (Sep 15, 2011)

Raeven said:


> I've heard this place is hard on older computers and I do understand the resistance to upgrading. It's nice to see you around the board when you make it happen, all the same.


 
I cant afford a better computer at the moment. I messed my back and shoulder up pretty good and havent been working. This computer was a freebie a couple years ago until I got my newer one,...which cratered.


----------



## Malamute (Sep 15, 2011)

Sad song. Hmm, I dont know if it makes saddest ever, but still.

Viyen was a sniper in the 4 month seige of Kobani by Islamic State last fall. She was shot twice, and seems to have recovered.

The Islamic State guys are afraid of female fighters, they believe they dont get to go to paradise and get their virgins of killed by a woman. The Kurdish women fighters find this extremely amusing.

Sound should be reduced to about half.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RAlIsAqh2S8[/ame]


----------



## Malamute (Sep 15, 2011)

An old favorite,

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hpM8FjO4Vko[/ame]


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

Even though I am totally legit*, this song plays in my mind at the airport*
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NzrkDGxZexA[/ame]


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x1_aocVlZIE[/ame]


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

The July moon is shining.....

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_6PmdUE9HCw&feature=youtu.be[/ame]


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Yeah, last blue moon tomorrow night until 2018. Makes me kinda sad.


[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6vr0amOKCHo[/ame]


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j-c99iI85yM[/ame]


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

A previously unreleased one by Led Zeppelin. Now THAT comes along only once in a blue moon. 


[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P91OXEIkJo4[/ame]


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Oh, what the heck. 


[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PHmWkBoKxf4[/ame]


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0EVNeh9dasI[/ame]


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

Gosh I Miss My Girl*** I am on my way Renee!!!XOXOXO
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ugYzDqQtdHU[/ame]


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5BmEGm-mraE[/ame]


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qVi0UvFu8Yo&index=7&list=PL97F1479E256463D0[/ame]


----------

